# Pygmy Goat Sleeping Platform



## lilcheeks (Mar 23, 2015)

I am purchasing two pygmy goat kids in 10-12 weeks and am just finishing up their living space.  I read that goats like to sleep off the ground, but can't find much details around it.  How large of a space should the platform be?  Does it need to have small sides to keep straw in?  How high up should it be?  Do they need to have "Stairs" or a platform to walk up?

Thanks!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 23, 2015)

My goats don't have a sleeping platform, they all sleep on the the ground.
But, goats do like to jump and climb.
So, if you wanted something for them to get up on, I'd say for 2 pygymies 3x3 or 4x4 or something in between.

Probably no steps needed, they are pretty good jumpers.


----------



## lilcheeks (Mar 23, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> My goats don't have a sleeping platform, they all sleep on the the ground.
> But, goats do like to jump and climb.
> So, if you wanted something for them to get up on, I'd say for 2 pygymies 3x3 or 4x4 or something in between.
> 
> Probably no steps needed, they are pretty good jumpers.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 23, 2015)

The sides of this wagon are probably 2 1/2 feet tall.  The two little ones are only 6 weeks old and they can clear the sides.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 23, 2015)

We have a 3 ft wide shelf 3 ft off the ground and 12 ft long, it is on one wall of our barn. It has 4x4 legs and the top is decking boards. They love to jump up there and only the "queens" of the herd sleep up there. It is a status thing. LOL
We also have spools for our goats.
If you threw a piece of wood on the ground they would climb and lay on it.

It doesn't have to be fancy and really isn't necessary but they do like the platforms.


----------



## lilcheeks (Mar 23, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> We have a 3 ft wide shelf 3 ft off the ground and 12 ft long, it is on one wall of our barn. It has 4x4 legs and the top is decking boards. They love to jump up there and only the "queens" of the herd sleep up there. It is a status thing. LOL
> We also have spools for our goats.
> If you threw a piece of wood on the ground they would climb and lay on it.
> 
> It doesn't have to be fancy and really isn't necessary but they do like the platforms.



Where did you find your spools from?  I would love to get a couple of them for their run but have no idea where to look.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 23, 2015)

My Dh got them through a client.
Check your cable and electric company.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 23, 2015)

Check utility and construction companies for wooden spools.  You may have to take nails or staples out of them (or pound them in so they don't stick out and injure anything).  They might also have holes, I got a smaller one and it had some holes I covered, so their feet wouldn't slip through when they jumped on it.


----------

